# Remove electrical connector?



## Dee21 (Jul 27, 2008)

:lame:

Trying to learn correct way to unclip fuel injector electrical connector on a VG30E engine. It has the metal clip. I know that some of this type you push in on the clip, and the sides of the clip bulge out to ride over the plastic lock nubs, but this type doesn't appear to have a cavity to push in the clip on the front.

Anybody know the trick to this type? Do I just remove the entire clip?

Thanks for any help


----------

